# Food Review



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I just wanted to pass this info on to the group here about what I have found. 

DON DON TEI at the Food Court of the SM Mall in Angeles City; I must have eaten here 7 or 8 times since I arrived here in PI as the food is so good.

I usually have the Teriyaki Chicken and the wife-to-be some times has a California Roll plus rice. Everything we have had has been absolutely delicious, which for a food stand in a mall, I think is saying something and the price is right. 

Give it a try if you get a chance.

Disclaimer (LOL)…No I don’t work for them.

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> I just wanted to pass this info on to the group here about what I have found.
> 
> DON DON TEI at the Food Court of the SM Mall in Angeles City; I must have eaten here 7 or 8 times since I arrived here in PI as the food is so good.
> 
> ...


Yep, good food. Keep looking and trying others there at SM also. Don't forget Marquee Mall as well. They also have good restaurants and is more family oriented than SM.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

In Gen. Trias, our favorite place to eat is KING BEE Chinese Restaurant. I usually get either Sweet and Sour Chicken, or Pork and Fish which is boneless Bangus fish, fried golden brown with Shanghai Rice. My wife likes their seafood but usually gets Seafood Pancit Canton with Shanghai Rice. The restaurant is located on the Tajero Highway, as you are coming into Gen. Trias and the Barangay of Tajero, on the right side of the road. This road, when going through the intersection where the bus terminal is located, will take you to and through Tanza. Continue on this highway for an hour gets you to Tagaytay City and Lake Ta'al.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Yep, good food. Keep looking and trying others there at SM also. Don't forget Marquee Mall as well. They also have good restaurants and is more family oriented than SM.


Yea we tried a few others, but this one was the only one SO FAR that deserved "Honorable Mention" along with The Pancake House for their Blueberry Pancakes.

Will give the Marquee Mall a try as we plan on sampling all that Angeles has to offer, which is a lot more now, than in previous years. 

Both of us like to cook, but you have to get out some time. 

JM101


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes Pancake House blueberry pancakes! Sometimes they have those stack of pancakes special that are very good too. Unfortunately Pancake House here in Subic Bay closed down.


----------

